# LG Plasma TV, permanent PC mode



## jlrichards22 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, I just bought a new LG 42PJ350 42" Plasma Screen Tv a few months back. I finally decided to hook my laptop to it and put it into PC mode. Worked great. After disconnecting the laptop, my first two HDMI inputs would not recognize anymore via dvd player(Hooked laptop into HDMI 3). After playing with settings, I noticed the picture settings thought it was still in (PC) mode so i reset picture options. After that my HDMI ports 1 and 2 began working again. The problem was I dont have sound. I went into the audio settings and reset those as well. Still no sound. At this point ive tried the following.... powered up/down, powered down holding power button to reset memory, waited two min then plug back in to outlet, tried different HDMI cable, tried different DVD player (Same model DvD from Bedroom). Same result. Special note: switching to antenna output gives sound. 

Ive called customer support and got advice to unmount my tv and send in (wonderful help). Any advice or knowledge on this or how to reset this device to factory settings or get sound through HDMI again?


----------



## jlrichards22 (Aug 26, 2010)

Additional note: I can also here sound from any HDMI port as long as its the laptop and not either of the DvD players. 

Still DvD with picture but no sound.


----------

